# What do you do?



## BbySlth (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone has those times when they feel down on themselves for one reason or another. I personally don't like bringing it up to others because I know in a day or two the feelings will pass. Usually when I'm feeling this way I'll go for a walk and reflect on the reasons why I'm a good person. Lately this method hasn't been working for me and I was wondering what everyone else does when they're having an insecure sort of day?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a book of quotes, some are funny some are uplifting but they are all ones i have seen on the net or in books that resonated with me so i added them to my book. I love this book!

Sometimes I'll seek out uplifting people who will hug me and make me smile. Sometimes I seek solitude and i'll meditate or go for a walk down at the beach.

Sometimes I come here and have a whine...sooner or later someone will offer some cheese and crackers to go with my whine... 

It all depends on the day and the issue...


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I talk with my husband. He talks with me. Conversation and just letting it out is so healing. Also if it is something that i don't want to talk about, I journal, and it is hidden, not that my husband couldn't read it if he asked, I just don't want it out where my kids can get it or scribble in it like they have done in the past, because I have journaled for years. 
I listen to uplifting music, talk to a friend about random stuff. Get on facebook and read about other peoples problems or simply take a nap to forget it all


----------



## BbySlth (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow those are some really good ideas that I've never thought of before. I think I'll start a quote book and a journal. Thank you both so much.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If I am alone at the time ... I read a book that can help me with whatever subject I am struggling with, or I write it out, writing has ALWAYS helped me get clarity, a handle on my emotions, what triggered them, what I can do about it, if I need to take some action to bring a resolution to my mind & heart....or rest in something. ..... reading about others experiences also makes it seem like we are all connected, I am not alone in this world...



livelaughlovenow said:


> I talk with my husband. He talks with me. Conversation and just letting it out is so healing.


 and This ^^^ I talk to my husband (& sometimes I call a trusted friend).

My husband is my very best friend in this life... I can take ALL to him, openly & unashamedly, he never looks down on me, or makes me feel like a burden, he is always there with open arms to anything I am struggling with, just makes the world a little brighter again .....

And music... Oh that can lift the spirits too..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

music!! absolutely helps with a down mood.

do something good for the community or donate to an animal rescue...even if it's only $5 or $10.that little donation can change your whole outlook and mood. 

when you feel low,try to stay away from the internet and fb.it's all so stuffed full of negative energy most of the time.

I found talking with friends doesn't help me much bc they tend to feed on negativity and use your venting as a way to springboard into their own vent session...this could go on for hours.

Talking with a partner or spouse is usually really great though bc they want you to feel better and will help you see the bright side more often than not.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

BbySlth said:


> Everyone has those times when they feel down on themselves for one reason or another. I personally don't like bringing it up to others because I know in a day or two the feelings will pass. Usually when I'm feeling this way I'll go for a walk and reflect on the reasons why I'm a good person. Lately this method hasn't been working for me and I was wondering what everyone else does when they're having an insecure sort of day?


I have friends I can talk to about needing encouragement, or my adult son is really good at telling me something positive about myself, because when push comes to shove he does know me best. I also am really good at managing myself by going for a walk or mountain bike ride, reading a book, going to watch a movie, going to the Y to work out or go to a yoga class, or do something I know I'll be grateful that I did, like balancing checkbook, doing the mending, filing/shredding, cleaning the bathroom, baking something or making out a grocery/shopping/errand list. Usually what really helps is going for a walk in nature and listening to the wind.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the idea of talking to our husbands when we feel down or insecure. My husband is very patient with me when I am sad or not feeling confident. I get all the cuddles, kisses and sweet words I want.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I like to listen to my favorite music, cook a good meal, drink a glass of wine or exercise. A nice walk also makes me feel better. Funny movies, too.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm having one of those days, day after day. I'm fighting very hard NOT to go into a depression to where I can not snap out of it. It's not fair to the others around me.

Right now I've been locking myself in my room bawling my eyes out. I live in severe pain and the last two weeks it's been unbearable. It will get better with time and rest. I've stopped two anxiety attacks, but one I could not stop. It was in front of of husband. How embarrassing.

Anyways, I get on my bike and exercise. I can not bike fast or go into a cardio mode due to my disability. I also go online and read up on different articles/stories that spark my interest. I take time and pet my two big dogs that gives me kisses on my face. Also, being intimate with my husband helps. Or I'll go outside and spend time in the woods admiring nature if the weather permits.

I try and hide my sadness from my family and friends. I deal with this on my own. So far I've been able to snap out of it eventually. I use to meditate, but with the children home from school there are very rarely peaceful moments.


----------

